# Live Well HD launching in 10 local markets April 23rd



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

*It's about time. It's about you.*

April 2009 -- Original broadcast, web, and wireless content to help viewers improve their daily lives.

Live Well HD Network, a fully high definition and digital broadcast, online and wireless network, is being launched by the 10 ABC-owned television stations reaching about 24-percent of America's TV homes. The announcement of the advertiser-supported network, developed for emerging digital channels in local markets, was made by Walter Liss, President of the ABC Owned Television Stations Group. 
...
With multiple plays of six original half-hour series, as well as web and wireless content available 24/7, Live Well HD Network provides a one-stop programming source on a range of popular lifestyle topics. The network's initial series include "Home with Lisa Quinn" on interior design, "Let's Dish" on healthy cooking, "Mirror/Mirror" on beauty and fashion, "Say Ahh..." on health and medicine, "Motion" on outdoor activities, and "Advice for Life" on personal growth.
...
The 10 ABC-owned television stations launching Live Well HD Network today are WABC-TV in New York, KABC-TV in Los Angeles, WLS-TV in Chicago, WPVI-TV in Philadelphia, KGO-TV in San Francisco, KTRK-TV in Houston, WTVD-TV in Raleigh-Durham, KFSN-TV in Fresno, WJRT-TV in Flint and WTVG-TV in Toledo.

Copyright ©2009 Live Well HD Network. All Rights Reserved.

Full article *here*.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I discovered this quite by accident as a result of a post on AVSForum indicating that our local ABC affiliate had picked this up on a sub-channel sometime this weekend (perhaps Thursday or Friday according to the article).

At the moment I have to say our ABC is suffering in HD quality as a result, but time will tell as it looks like they are still tinkering with the config this weekend.


----------

